# power pc ne démarre plus



## fonze (9 Mai 2012)

bonjour à tous, 

j'ai ressorti de mon placard un power pc G5 qui doit avoir 5/6 ans.

je le démarre, pas de bip, rien à l'écran.

Le voyant en façade clignote trois fois de suite

une idée ?  sachant qu'il fonctionnait très bien avant d'être stocké il y 2 ans. 

merci


----------



## iMacounet (9 Mai 2012)

Les trois bips correspondent a un problème de memoire RAM mal installée, ou defectueuse.


----------



## fonze (9 Mai 2012)

merci, j'ai 6 barrettes, j'enlève tout et je tente une à une ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------

pardon pas 6, mais 8...
il faut commencer par une série de slot en particulier sur la carte mère ? 
les 4 du haut ou du bas ? 
je voudrais pas faire une connerie


----------



## Madalvée (9 Mai 2012)

Je crois qu'elles marchent par paire, une du haut associée à une du bas, du centre vers l'extérieur.
La doc doit traîner sur Internet, je l'ai trouvée il y a six mois.


----------



## iMacounet (9 Mai 2012)

Oui, il ya une histoire d'appairage des memoires ram.

Il me semble que c'est deux memoires du haut qui sont appairés, et les deux du bas qui le sont aussi. Donc tu as 8 barrettes, soit 4 memoires superieures et 4 memoires inferieures appairés.

Mais vérifie sur internet pour cette histoire d'appairage de memoires.


----------



## fonze (9 Mai 2012)

merci pour l'info, j'ai tout enlevé, tout remis, et miracle, "dong" et ça démarre... 

nouveau soucis, les ventilo tournent à fonds non-stop dès le démarrage .... 

merci


----------



## iMacounet (9 Mai 2012)

Ils tournent à fond, et la petite lumière blanche du bouton d'allumage ne reste pas allumée ? ou elle reste allumée ? Essaye de faire cmd+alt+P+R


----------



## Onmac (9 Mai 2012)

Si les ventilos tournent à fond, c'est parce que normalement, il y a un cache en plastique transparent entre l'intérieur du mac et le capot. Il y a une manip' dans le terminal. J'ai eu le tour au bureau. Pour la RAM, c'est comme l'a dit Madalvée, elle se montent par paire du centre vers l&#8217;extérieur (par exemple 2go en haut-2Go en bas). Une fois fait, tu nettoies le tout à l'aspi ou au compresseur et tu fait les resets PRAM, VRAM etc... Il devrait repartir de plus belle. ENsuite, tu peux formater et faire une clean install pour supprimer les données et le remettre neuf (ATTENTION TU DEVRA REFAIRE LA MANIP DU TERMINAL !! Donc Fait la clean install avant ! )


----------



## fonze (10 Mai 2012)

merci pour tous vos conseils les amis, la bête est repartie... 
sauf que comme un idiot, impossible de me souvenir du mot de passe admin de l'époque 
donc pas le choix d'une clean install.... A condition de retrouver le cd )



encore merci


----------

